# Not Look, but kinda close...



## JonnyHu (Feb 20, 2003)

I figured the Look forum was the best place to show off my new Time, given the fact that they are both "merde in France", as they say, practically next door to each other. This is a VX special pro with Dura Ace and American Classic 350's. Lovin' it so far - I finally realize firsthand how a stiff frame and bottom bracket equate to speed. Did a century on it this past weekend - the Fizik Arione was a bit of a disappointment, but a century is probably not the best way to break in a new saddle.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JonnyHu said:


> I figured the Look forum was the best place to show off my new Time, given the fact that they are both "merde in France", as they say, practically next door to each other. This is a VX special pro with Dura Ace and American Classic 350's. Lovin' it so far - I finally realize firsthand how a stiff frame and bottom bracket equate to speed. Did a century on it this past weekend - the Fizik Arione was a bit of a disappointment, but a century is probably not the best way to break in a new saddle.



Great looking frame. I agree with you, this is a good place to post. Time has been making frames for a long time.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Time vs. LOOK history?*

A French friend commented once that LOOK and Time were started by the same group of people, or perhaps that one was started by a group of people who used to work for the other company. Is this correct, and is there any information about this?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

orange_julius said:


> A French friend commented once that LOOK and Time were started by the same group of people, or perhaps that one was started by a group of people who used to work for the other company. Is this correct, and is there any information about this?


It's my understanding that the guy that started Time used to work at LOOK. He felt he had a better pedal design and couldn't convince the powers to be at LOOK to use it. Cyclesport last year had an article on Time and it went into a little detail on the history.


It's interesting that both "Time" and "LOOK" don't really mean anything in French. The names were chosen because they sounded American


----------



## JonnyHu (Feb 20, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's my understanding that the guy that started Time used to work at LOOK. He felt he had a better pedal design and couldn't convince the powers to be at LOOK to use it. Cyclesport last year had an article on Time and it went into a little detail on the history.
> It's interesting that both "Time" and "LOOK" don't really mean anything in French. The names were chosen because they sounded American


Interesting info. There is a history section on the timesport.fr website (english link doesn't work). Below are a couple of excerpts. The lower one says that Time has two manufacturing locations. The one in Varennes Vauzelle is the one that is very close to the Nevers Look location, and this is where pedals are made/assembled; the other, in Charancieu (Rhones-Alpes), is apparently where they do all the engineering and carbon work. My wife is french, and while she's very happy since I whisked her away to Austin, TX, she still misses the old country. I figured getting a french bike would ease her pain on learning how much I spent on this machine! I also asked her about the names - Look and Time. As far as Look, she says that they will commonly use this in a fashion sense, as opposed to the verb; as in the "look" that one is going for. 

Fondée en Décembre 1986 par Roland CATTIN, TIME s’est donnée pour vocation de 
concevoir et de commercialiser des composants de haute technicité pour le cycle, 
inspirés par la compétition. 
En 1987, l’entreprise se lançait sur le marché des pédales automatiques à partir d’un 
concept technique original imaginé par Jean BEYL. Celui-ci concède la licence 
d’exploitation de ses brevets à Roland CATTIN qui fonde TIME à Nevers (Nièvre). 
TIME dispose de deux sites d’activités: 
Le site de Varennes Vauzelles qui abrite le siège social ainsi que l’assemblage des 
pédales. Le site de Charancieu où se trouve l’ensemble du Bureau d’Etudes ainsi que la 
fabrication des produits carbone.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

*Cool bike*

Nice bike,thanks for posting it here.
What´s that Crank?


----------



## JonnyHu (Feb 20, 2003)

psi_co said:


> Nice bike,thanks for posting it here.
> What´s that Crank?


Thanks - the crank is just plain old Dura Ace 7800 (I think the reflection of the flash might is making the arm look carbonized).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JonnyHu said:


> Thanks - the crank is just plain old Dura Ace 7800 (I think the reflection of the flash might is making the arm look carbonized).


Jonny, did you ride that at the Ride for the Roses? If you did, I think I saw you. Also, your daughter should get something in the mail tomorrow. I sent it yesterday.


----------



## JonnyHu (Feb 20, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Jonny, did you ride that at the Ride for the Roses? If you did, I think I saw you. Also, your daughter should get something in the mail tomorrow. I sent it yesterday.


Yes, I'm sure you probably saw me! Thanks again - she loves to get things in the mail!


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

JonnyHu said:


> I figured the Look forum was the best place to show off my new Time, given the fact that they are both "merde in France", as they say, practically next door to each other. This is a VX special pro with Dura Ace and American Classic 350's. Lovin' it so far - I finally realize firsthand how a stiff frame and bottom bracket equate to speed. Did a century on it this past weekend - the Fizik Arione was a bit of a disappointment, but a century is probably not the best way to break in a new saddle.


Just curious, What the frame of your time made of, is it all carbon or carbon with aluminum lugs. Aside from its stiffness, hows the handling on fast corners.

Thanks for the info,


----------



## JonnyHu (Feb 20, 2003)

jun1662 - It's all carbon with aluminum lugs. For 2005 Time went to carbon lugs on all of its frames (www.timesport.fr). As for handling, I would say it is not exceptionally quick, but it feels exceptionally solid and inspires much confidence. It's a frame that I'm sure I'll be able to live with for a very long time - classic feel, not compromising on function or reasonable level of comfort by trying to be ridiculously light.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

JonnyHu said:


> jun1662 - It's all carbon with aluminum lugs. For 2005 Time went to carbon lugs on all of its frames (www.timesport.fr). As for handling, I would say it is not exceptionally quick, but it feels exceptionally solid and inspires much confidence. It's a frame that I'm sure I'll be able to live with for a very long time - classic feel, not compromising on function or reasonable level of comfort by trying to be ridiculously light.


Johnny

Thanks for the info, I'm actually considering the Time for a second bike. Though I hope I can find one in my area. Enjoy your ride!


----------

